

Show HN: Cortana Supported Coin Flipper for Windows Phone 8.1 - GrantByrneApps
http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/chances/9d2dac74-b770-40a7-b5f9-9ed76617a448

======
GrantByrneApps
Thanks for checking this out!

For those interested this app responds to phrases like,

"Chances, flip a coin" or

"Chances, roll a die."

I'm just starting with developing Windows Phone Apps and I would like your
most honest feedback.

